# Firearm and round count inquiry for coyote hunt.



## Cyclic Affinity (Nov 13, 2013)

So I've looked and looked. I've come to understand that I'm limited to 5 in the mag and one in the chamber? I plan to use my ar as 223 is the most suitable caliber for yotes that I own. I have 10 rd mags with 5 round limiters. Is this a correct setup in mich? Thanks.


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

That is a great question! It seems like it would be (similar to plugs for shotguns). I may just hit up the DNR's website to look that up. I bought a 5 round mag for my AR from Cabela's and it really isn't a very good product. It is more expensive than the 30 rounders and it loads/feeds like garbage. If anyone has insight on this rule or good 5 round mags I would appreciate it as well.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

A few years back I was looking for 5 round mags and the only decent ones I could find were made by Bushmaster, although there could be more options now. Check Brownells...


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

I think this question was asked last year as well. If I remember correctly, the general consensus was no to the 10rd mag with a 5rd limiter. I believe the issue was that the limiter could easily be removed. Don't quote me on that though. I'm sure you could do a search here and find that thread.

I used to hunt with a 5rd mag and carry my spare ammo in a 20rd mag in my pocket (we hunt with dogs a lot and running back to the truck for more ammo is not always an option). I load my own ammo and the rounds rattle and make a lot of noise in the ammo boxes I have. Carrying spare ammo in the mag solved that issue for me, but I was told that that was probably not a good idea either.

This is one of the many frustrating things with our restrictions due to the fact that you can run a scenario by 3 different CO's and get 3 different answers to your question. Hopefully MI will change the mag restrictions some day eliminating the confusion and/or grey areas in the rules.


----------



## caller (Jan 18, 2005)

C Products makes a good 5 round magazine I have 2 of them and have never had an issue I also have 2 of the plastic 5 round magazines that are junk in my opinion cant remember what brand those are. Hope this helps.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

wolverines said:


> I used to hunt with a 5rd mag and carry my spare ammo in a 20rd mag in my pocket (we hunt with dogs a lot and running back to the truck for more ammo is not always an option). I load my own ammo and the rounds rattle and make a lot of noise in the ammo boxes I have. Carrying spare ammo in the mag solved that issue for me, but I was told that that was probably not a good idea either.


I bought a couple of these and they are great for keeping rifle reloads (or even factory ammo) secure in the field. They fit in my cargo pocket of my pants, or can toss it in the pack...

MTM 9 Round Rifle Ammo Wallet (Brown) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013RBCOW


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

You know of course, that following the spirit of the law is sometimes seen as just as important as following the letter of the law.


----------



## caller (Jan 18, 2005)

I was at a gun show in Indiana today and a guy there had C product 5 round magazines 1 for 15.00 or 2 for 25.00 after I got talking to him he is actually is from Battle Creek if your interested I have his information.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Cyclic Affinity said:


> I have 10 rd mags with 5 round limiters. Is this a correct setup in mich? Thanks.


Yes.
I run the Magpul 10rd mags with the 5rd limiter, which has 5rds clearly stamped on the bottom indicating it can only hold 5.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

wolverines said:


> and carry my spare ammo in a 20rd mag in my pocket
> .


No way in hell one should be carrying a 20rd mag while hunting no matter what excuse one might have
thats grounds for getting everything taken.
Carry 4 5rd mags or a mag wallet or something just NOT a mag over 5rds and there's no grey area it's clear.


----------



## sullyxlh (Oct 28, 2004)

Cyclic Affinity said:


> I have 10 rd mags with 5 round limiters. Is this a correct setup in mich? Thanks.


Yes.
I run the Magpul 10rd mags with the 5rd limiter which has 5rd limit stamped on the base plate which is clearly visible to a CO upon inspection.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

sullyxlh said:


> Yes.
> I run the Magpul 10rd mags with the 5rd limiter which has 5rd limit stamped on the base plate which is clearly visible to a CO upon inspection.


And another guy runs a 5 rd and carries a 20 rd spare lol. Neither of which is legal. Magazines have to be permanently restricted to 5 rds. A limiter can be removed, therefore it is not a suitable alternative. That is the LETTER of the law. Not saying I agree but that's the way it is written and has been interpreted many times.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

sullyxlh said:


> No way in hell one should be carrying a 20rd mag while hunting no matter what excuse one might have
> thats grounds for getting everything taken.
> Carry 4 5rd mags or a mag wallet or something just NOT a mag over 5rds and there's no grey area it's clear.


So you've come on here to patronize me about what I just openly admitted to doing and later discovered is wrong???


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

You've got a $1,000.00 rifle.
Spend $20.00 a piece and buy the right magazines. Not modified magazines.
And use those when you go hunting.

I wish people would just quit all the angling around this issue.

When I bought my AR, the 5 shot magazines were in 2pks for $16.00. The saleman said, "Don't forget you can't use the 20rd mag hunting. You gotta use those.magazines or they'll ticket you. You can't use the pinned ones."

Even as dumb as I am, I figured that one out.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to the forums lol. I definitiley wouldn't do it anymore.


----------



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

doggk9 said:


> And another guy runs a 5 rd and carries a 20 rd spare lol. Neither of which is legal. Magazines have to be permanently restricted to 5 rds. A limiter can be removed, therefore it is not a suitable alternative. That is the LETTER of the law. Not saying I agree but that's the way it is written and has been interpreted many times.


Care to post a link? I am curious. 

I run the Lancer 5rd mags for hunting which I love but I would think a limited 10rd would be legal as well. If a limited mag is not legal why is plugging a shotgun for waterfowl legal? If anything a plug is easier to remove than a round limiter. I'm sure I can modify my 5 round Lancers to fit 6 or 7 if I tried, does this mean they are not permanent? What about the guys that cut and bend a 20 round mag?

Not looking to argue but my point is nothing is "permanent".


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

One is a State Law, the other a Federal law. Apples and oranges.


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Dubllung4 said:


> Care to post a link? I am curious.
> 
> I run the Lancer 5rd mags for hunting which I love but I would think a limited 10rd would be legal as well. If a limited mag is not legal why is plugging a shotgun for waterfowl legal? If anything a plug is easier to remove than a round limiter. I'm sure I can modify my 5 round Lancers to fit 6 or 7 if I tried, does this mean they are not permanent? What about the guys that cut and bend a 20 round mag?
> 
> Not looking to argue but my point is nothing is "permanent".


Do you know of any other possible way to change capacity on a shotgun?


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I think Wolverines pretty much let the cat out of the bag on magazine size for MI.
Group hunting, lots of inaccurate shooting, with rifles that have a mile range.


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

I modified a 20 round colt magazine by drilling a hole through the sides of it then putting a nail through the holes and epoxying it in place. After it dried I cut the nail flush to the magazine. I can't imagine anyone would argue that that isn't permanent and it feeds reliably. I really should've just bought another magazine though


----------



## doggk9 (Aug 27, 2006)

Fishman95 said:


> I modified a 20 round colt magazine by drilling a hole through the sides of it then putting a nail through the holes and epoxying it in place. After it dried I cut the nail flush to the magazine. I can't imagine anyone would argue that that isn't permanent and it feeds reliably. I really should've just bought another magazine though


I have a friend who basically did the same but riveted all together and was told that was fine since it was irreversible.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Gamekeeper said:


> I think Wolverines pretty much let the cat out of the bag on magazine size for MI.
> Group hunting, lots of inaccurate shooting, with rifles that have a mile range.


I disagree. I think in 3 seasons of hunting with dogs I've gotten multiple shots a hand full of times, and most of those were with a shotgun. 

Your comment makes me think you're not on board with MI changing its mag restrictions to mirror those of most of our surrounding states, almost to the point that you might not like the fact that we can use center fire rifles at all????

I hear waaaaay more shooting during deer firearms season than I do coyote hunting.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Wolverine, Of course you would disagree.

I just reflected as posted the flip side of your reported "need" for carrying large amounts of ammunition. Which was running out far from the truck. I guess there must be reasons other than shooting a lot that leave you with empty magazines. 

The lawmakers that decide what can be used where and at what time of day live in fear of exactly what you inadvertently alluded to.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Gamekeeper said:


> Wolverine, Of course you would disagree.
> 
> I just reflected as posted the flip side of your reported "need" for carrying large amounts of ammunition. Which was running out far from the truck. I guess there must be reasons other than shooting a lot that leave you with empty magazines.
> 
> The lawmakers that decide what can be used where and at what time of day live in fear of exactly what you inadvertently alluded to.



Those same law makers are the same ones that want to infringe upon our 5th amendment rights. 

If I shoot and miss, I add one to the mag. I never indicated a "need" for an extra 20 rounds, you've indicated that on your own. I would actually only put 10 in it and rarely ever used more than 4 in a day. As I indicated in my very first response, I asked about the legality of carry extra ammo and learned it was not right. I used myself as an example for others to learn from. 

I've literally been dropped off in the morning and not picked up until we are done hunting, several miles from the truck. You can twist it any way you want, but I'm going in to a hunt prepared for anything. I bow hunt with 5 arrows in my quiver and have never needed them. 

The more you post, the more you sound like an anti. And in the future, if you're unclear as to the content of my response, PM me before finagling my response to fit your agenda. 

Can we please get back on subject?

To the OP, I searched for the thread I eluded to in my first response, but can't find it. I think one of the guys responding was a CO and provided good info on the subject if anyone comes across it.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

I'm hardly anti anything, except I guess, the stupid discharge of firearms.


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

caller said:


> I was at a gun show in Indiana today and a guy there had C product 5 round magazines 1 for 15.00 or 2 for 25.00 after I got talking to him he is actually is from Battle Creek if your interested I have his information.


I would be interested. I may be driving through Battle Creek in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow, this thread kinda blew up. I have searched the DNR website and have yet to find the law specific to restrictions for magazines. I e-mailed the DNR and they replied referencing handgun ammo restrictions 

I am fine following the ammo restrictions. It is frustrating to have to buy a magazine that is limited to 5 rounds rather than following the law and only loading 5 rounds, but not as frustrating as paying a fine for not buying the mags that are required by law.

Thanks for the good discussion on this issue. Clearly it is about as clear as mud to many on this forum. I will be spending money on magazines that I don't really want to avoid paying a fine that I want less than the magazines.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Aarow019 said:


> Wow, this thread kinda blew up. I have searched the DNR website and have yet to find the law specific to restrictions for magazines. I e-mailed the DNR and they replied referencing handgun ammo restrictions


p. 18 of rule book:

Shotguns and Centerfire Rifles - Shell Capacity
It is unlawful to hunt with a semi-automatic shotgun or semi-automatic rifle that 
can hold more than six shells in the barrel and magazine combined, unless it is 
a .22 caliber rimfire. Fully automatic firearms are unlawful. All shotguns used for 
migratory game birds (including woodcock) must be plugged so the total capacity 
of the shotgun does not exceed three shells.


----------



## Crawfish (May 7, 2002)

Handgun limit of 9 rounds applies to deer hunting in the limited firearm zone. Language for deer hunting with handguns in the rest of the state lacks that restriction. p. 20


----------



## Aarow019 (Sep 1, 2010)

Crawfish said:


> p. 18 of rule book:
> 
> Shotguns and Centerfire Rifles - Shell Capacity
> It is unlawful to hunt with a semi-automatic shotgun or semi-automatic rifle that
> ...





Crawfish said:


> Handgun limit of 9 rounds applies to deer hunting in the limited firearm zone. Language for deer hunting with handguns in the rest of the state lacks that restriction. p. 20


Thanks! I figured out the rule concerning handguns. I must have completely overlooked the rule on pg 18 concerning shotgun/rifle capacity. :facepalm:


----------



## Schwim (Oct 16, 2008)

Hmm, a little off topic, but is there any way to legally hunt with a PS90. Only available mags are 10, 30 and 50 as far as I know?


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

Schwim said:


> Hmm, a little off topic, but is there any way to legally hunt with a PS90. Only available mags are 10, 30 and 50 as far as I know?


Permanently modify a magazine or just don't bring a magazine out


----------



## fr3db3ar (Feb 26, 2009)

The mag limits only apply to Semi's. I wonder if that means I could use a 20 in a Mossberg MVP?


----------



## Fishman95 (Jan 25, 2015)

fr3db3ar said:


> The mag limits only apply to Semi's. I wonder if that means I could use a 20 in a Mossberg MVP?


Correct. Hell, you could put an 100 round drum in your mvp!


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Crawfish said:


> I bought a couple of these and they are great for keeping rifle reloads (or even factory ammo) secure in the field. They fit in my cargo pocket of my pants, or can toss it in the pack...
> 
> MTM 9 Round Rifle Ammo Wallet (Brown) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0013RBCOW


I finally got around to ordering one of these and received it yesterday. Ended up getting the wrong one due to me not fully reading the description. Sending back tomorrow and replacement should arrive Tuesday.


----------

